# Outbackers 2011 Rally At Lake Raystown, Pa.



## NE_Rally

​*This Rally promises to be a great time for everyone. All are invited; it does not matter what area you are from.

*​​
$5 off per night per campsite discount for rally members (only on rally dates)
Proud Mary Showboat with 1/2 price sightseeing tours for rally members and a Karaoke Cruise Friday night
WildRiver Waterpark with 1/2 price admission for rally members
Swimming
Boating
Rental Pontoon Boats and House Boats
A large Marina with ice, bait and gas
Restaurants and Stores on Site
19 Hole Mini Golf
Potluck dinner
A large white sand beach
Hiking trail
Biking trails
Canoeing and kayaking
Great fishing and Angry Musky Outfitters
The Lake is 28 miles long with over 8,300 acres of water and 118 miles of undeveloped shoreline
Rental cabins, cottages and a lodge for friends and family who prefer not to camp
A Volleyball and Basketball court, and a nice playground
Boat launch right in the Campground
*
POTLUCK* Saturday Evening - time to be determined based on weather - sometime between 5-6:30
*10 Mehaffey's - chicken/beef fajitas - watermelon*
43 Richter pa friends
*45 RichterPa - pulled pork*
*54 B. Reeves - Grilled Chicken & Smoked Trout*
*56 Pa Outbackers - Kielbasa and Pumpkin Rolls*
*58 Greg - apple baked beans and seasoned fried chicken *
60 Feinman
*71 Happy Camper - Veggie Salad & Waldorf Salad*
*72 Andy Spisak - Taco Salad*
*73 Sydmeg1012 - Pretzel Salad and maybe something else*
*74 Kolumbers - Dirty Rice and ......... *
*75 Clarkley - Corn on the Cob and* ................. *Maare?







whatcha adding*
77 Wayne-O
83 NavyCranes
*84 J. Reeves- spicy shrimp and dutch oven chocolate cherry cobbler*
*214 Swanny - dutch oven beans*
*217 Ace - Turkey Burgers and Rice Krispie/M&M Treats*
*219 Lad79der - kabobs and Magic Cookie Bars*
*226 Blackjack - hamburger barbeque and rice krispy treats*
*53 Rhodunda - mac and cheese and tropical fruit salad*
*70 Peterson's - Asian Noodle Salad*
76 Adamitis 
*89 Bonnie West - Chicken breast, carrots and rice in crock pot*
61 John


*IT IS ADVISED THAT YOU USE ROUTE #26 TO RT #994 TO GET TO LAKE RAYSTOWN*
You can put the town of Entriken, PA 16638 into your GPS and follow the signs to the resort, since Chipmunk Crossing is not listed with a lot of GPS unit. Don't take Route 913 or 915 to the resort it is not a trailer towing friendly route.

THE RESORT OFFERS THIS UNIQUE AND GREAT OPTION:_ TRIP PROTECTION GUARANTY Available - click link for information

AND....RESERVATIONS AND PAYMENT

All accommodation reservations must be paid in full at the time of reservation. Reservations will not be held without full payment. This cancellation policy applies to all additional charges incurred. NO personal checks. All payments must be made with a valid credit card only. 
_
_There is no sewer available at any site, however, there is a truck that comes around, that will pump-out your holding tank for $5. There are 4 dump stations on the way out of the campground. Some of the sites were listed by the campground as Tent or Popup only, because some are a little bit difficult to navigate into, or the parking pad is higher than the outdoor living space. _

Just Add Dirt / Clarkely: the Rally Masters​A Rally of this magnatude requires two rally masters!!​


----------



## clarkely

Reserved!!! Site 75!!!

Can't Wait... This place is Awesome!!! Great Lake....clear... Deep and 27 miles Long!!! Great water park.... Cant wait for an adult Karaoke Cruise!!


----------



## Bonnie West

NE_Rally said:


> It&#146;s hard to believe but 2011 is just around the corner...whew!!... 2010 sure did fly by&#8230; the kids are back in school, camping season is starting to wane and the next thing you know will be doing battle with snow again&#8230; (at least those of us in the north). But alas.. there&#146;s hope on the horizon.. something to spark hope in the future, something to look forward to for the next camping season..
> 
> LAKE RAYSTOWN RESORT: Link to the resort​
> This Rally promises to be a great time for everyone. All are invited; it does not matter what area you are from.
> 
> 
> $5 off per night per campsite discount for rally members (only on rally dates)
> Proud Mary Showboat with 1/2 price sightseeing tours for rally members and a Karaoke Cruise Friday night
> WildRiver Waterpark with 1/2 price admission for rally members
> Swimming
> Boating
> Rental Pontoon Boats and House Boats
> A large Marina with ice, bait and gas
> Restaurants and Stores on Site
> 19 Hole Mini Golf
> Potluck dinner
> A large white sand beach
> Hiking trail
> Biking trails
> Canoeing and kayaking
> Great fishing and Angry Musky Outfitters
> The Lake is 28 miles long with over 8,300 acres of water and 118 miles of undeveloped shoreline
> Rental cabins, cottages and a lodge for friends and family who prefer not to camp
> A Volleyball and Basketball court, and a nice playground
> Boat launch right in the Campground
> 
> We have over 80 Campsites *CAMPGROUND MAP* on hold for this rally; this is on an individual call in basis with the Resort, however, since the sites vary widely in size, please check here on Outbackers.com, before you book, to see if the site you want is big enough to fit your rig. All of the sites in Birch and Walnut can be booked from June 23rd&#151;June 27th with the exception of 214; that&#146;s available June 23rd&#151;June 26th
> 
> The sites are listed in 4 categories;
> Small < 25&#146;
> Medium < 30&#146;
> Large > 30&#146;
> Undesirable for Travel Trailers; for tent and pop-ups only
> 
> Locust sites & 214 in Walnut (Mandatory checkout on Sunday June 26th)
> List of Available Campsites:
> 
> LARGE SIZE SITES:
> BIRCH:
> 10
> 22
> 24
> 26
> 27
> 28
> 29
> 30
> 38
> 39
> 40
> 41
> 42
> 43
> 45
> 49
> 54 Reeves(Parents of Bonnie West)
> 55
> 56
> 58
> LOCUST:
> 71 Just Add Dirt
> 72
> 73*
> 74
> 75*
> 77
> 83*
> 84*
> WALNUT:
> 214 (Walnut Supersite Mandatory checkout on Sunday June 26th)
> 217
> 219
> 221
> 225
> 226
> 227
> 228
> 229
> 231
> 234
> 235
> 236
> 239
> 241
> 243
> 249
> 
> MEDIUM SIZE SITES:
> BIRCH:
> 25
> 36
> 44
> 53 Rhodunda(Sister of Bonnie West)
> LOCUST:
> 70
> 76*
> 78*
> 88
> 89 Bonnie West
> WALNUT:
> 216
> 218
> 220
> 222
> 223
> 224
> 230
> 232
> 233
> 238
> 240
> 
> SMALL SIZE SITES (all are in Birch):
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 31
> 32
> 33
> 35
> Tent or Popup only (all are in Birch):
> 1
> 2
> 3
> 61 (tent only)
> 
> * Waterfront sites with stay restriction (Mandatory checkout on Sunday June 26th)
> *Before you book a site check this list to see if your rig will fit into a site&#8230;
> When you call the reservation [email protected] 814-658-3500 tell them you&#146;re with the &#147;Northeast Rally Group&#148;
> **Then please add your name to the site number ***
> 
> *IT IS ADVISED THAT YOU USE ROUTE #26 TO RT #994 TO GET TO LAKE RAYSTOWN*
> You can put the town of Entriken, PA 16638 into your GPS and follow the signs to the resort, since Chipmunk Crossing is not listed with a lot of GPS unit. Don&#146;t take Route 913 or 915 to the resort it is not a trailer towing friendly route.
> 
> _There is no guarantee your Travel Trailer will fit into any site; Outbackers.com, Outbacklife LLC, and the Rally Master, assume no responsibility for unforeseen circumstances such as trees not allowing your slide-outs to be extended or the levelness of the site. There is no sewer available at any site. I have done my best to survey this campground but I am human and may have made errors in judging the sizes of the sites. A lot of the sites were listed as Tent or Popup only, because some are a little bit difficult to navigate into, or the pad is much higher than the outdoor living space. I strongly urge everyone to arrive in daylight to have a lighted view when backing in, some of the site are very wooded, and bring extra lumber for leveling your Travel Trailer: you might need it._


West is in Site 89
Rhodunda in site 53
Reeves in site 54

We can't wait. Should be alot of fun.


----------



## NE_Rally

test


----------



## Andy Spisak

We are in Site 72 "Spisak" ,,,,

Looking forward to this trip,, the website looks awesome,, anyone selling a few 2 Person Kayak's??


----------



## rdvholtwood

Looks great!! A suggestion - you may want to list who the rally master is in your main post and a contact email as to how to get hold of this person(s).


----------



## NE_Rally

rdvholtwood said:


> Looks great!! A suggestion - you may want to list who the rally master is in your main post and a contact email as to how to get hold of this person(s).


Thanks for the complement; I really was hoping the one I designed with all the graphics (the one I PM'd you) would have posted, but o'well this'll have to do.
Clarke set up the user name at, Doug's suggestion, as a temporary user that we both have the password to; that way we can both deal with the thread. Further it was Clarke's great idea that it notifies both of us when a post is made. 
I will add myself as the Rally Master, but once again it has been a team effort...Thanks Clarke!!
And thank you Rick for all your effort and construtive suggestions.
Please pin this topic...
Eric
"Just Add Dirt"


----------



## MaeJae

We are in Site 83!!!









My youngest daughter is MORE than excited to see her Jr. Outbacker FRIENDS again!
















MaeJae ~ ( Debby and Greg)


----------



## sydmeg1012

Webers (sydmeg1012) in #73 6/23-6/26.

The sites are listed in 4 categories;
Small < 25&#146;
Medium < 30&#146;
Large > 30&#146;
Undesirable for Travel Trailers; for tent and pop-ups only

Locust sites & 214 in Walnut (Mandatory checkout on Sunday June 26th)
List of Available Campsites:

LARGE SIZE SITES:
BIRCH:
10
22
24
26
27
28
29
30
38
39
40
41
42
43
45
49
54 Reeves(Parents of Bonnie West)
55
56
58
LOCUST:
71 Just Add Dirt
72 Spisak
73 sydmeg1012
74 
75 clarkely
77 
83 MaeJae
84*
WALNUT:
214 (Walnut Supersite Mandatory checkout on Sunday June 26th) 
217
219
221
225
226
227
228
229
231
234
235
236
239
241
243
249

MEDIUM SIZE SITES:
BIRCH:
25
36
44
53 Rhodunda(Sister of Bonnie West)
LOCUST:
70 
76*
78*
88
89 Bonnie West
WALNUT:
216
218
220
222
223
224
230
232
233
238
240

SMALL SIZE SITES (all are in Birch):
4
5
6
7
31
32
33
35
Tent or Popup only (all are in Birch):
1
2
3
61 (tent only)


----------



## Wayne-o

Wayne-O (Wayne Jones and family)is booked for site 77 - Thursday June 23rd through Monday June 27th. Maybe we can import some lobsters and butta.


----------



## clarkely

Eric,
I have been checking out the Raystown Website and this Place Looks absolutely AWESOME!!!

we doing a potluck I am assuming? We need to get Swanny Signed up so he can run a White Elephant exchange.....


----------



## swanny

clarkely said:


> Eric,
> I have been checking out the Raystown Website and this Place Looks absolutely AWESOME!!!
> 
> we doing a potluck I am assuming? We need to get Swanny Signed up so he can run a White Elephant exchange.....


We are probably in for Raystown. We will be on our way home from Charleston, SC Rally. The biggest task will be getting my son Kevin to take vacation then and bring me my boat. For now I have two days left in NH and a stop at Wolfwood







. The wife will call Raystown tomorrow and find a large site.

See ya'll down the road, Kevin


----------



## clarkely

swanny said:


> The wife will call Raystown tomorrow and find a large site.
> 
> See ya'll down the road, Kevin


I don't know how well your connection is where you are at......

Figured i would put three google Earth shots of the campground sites for a reference...... Google Earth Link

*Locust Sites*









*Birch Sites*









*Walnut Sites*









*Hope that Helps in site Selection.*


----------



## clarkely




----------



## swanny

Clarke, you the man. Tell you the truth I forgot all about the rally. Since we've been home I have been plugging away at finishing a room add on. I'll get my trip planner on it tomorrow (DW)
Hope all is going well with you and your family.

kevin


----------



## NE_Rally




----------



## Ace

I am going to talk to the boss about this tomorrow, hopefully we will be able to join you guys.


----------



## Just Add Dirt




----------



## Red Beard

Would like to join everyone for this gathering







but will have to check with the Boss as this is over her birthday. Besides this is close to home and my cabin....


----------



## clarkely

Red Beard said:


> Would like to join everyone for this gathering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but will have to check with the Boss as this is over her birthday. Besides this is close to home and my cabin....


We love







Celebrations!!!





















:clapping:we can even through a party!! with









B-Day/Potluck/Anniversary dinners are awesome at Rally's.......... they can only be topped by Wedding celebrations at Rally's









Glad to have you joining the rally!!

Clarke


----------



## Greg

We just reserved site 58 but im not sure how to add our name on the rally page.


----------



## clarkely

Greg said:


> We just reserved site 58 but im not sure how to add our name on the rally page.


Excellent!!! I will get you added!! So far you are the third 310 booked







I think blackjack said he is coming....... so that would be 4 310's.........maybe our model will be the most represented


----------



## Greg

clarkely said:


> We just reserved site 58 but im not sure how to add our name on the rally page.


Excellent!!! I will get you added!! So far you are the third 310 booked







I think blackjack said he is coming....... so that would be 4 310's.........maybe our model will be the most represented








[/quote]
Thanks, it should be a good time we stayed there last year and the lake is awsome. See you there.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

*This can be used for any accomodations including campsites and the various other lodging...
Anyone thinking about going to the Rally might wanna take advantage of this offer (according to the disclaimer this can be used for the Rally date):
*















 
*Gearing up for holiday shoppig? 
Let Lake Raystown Resort help!*
For two days only, *November 29th & 30th *, we're offering our deepest discount of the year! *Save 25% *and have more money in your pocket for holiday shopping!

Book your stay at the Lakeside Villa, Beachfront Bungalow, Oak Park Cottage, Appalachian or Pine Cabin, Lodge Room or Luxury Campsite - after all the shopping you do for others, it's time to treat yourself!

To take advantage of this special offer, *call (814) 658-3500 *between the hours of 9 am and 6 pm on *Monday, November 29th *or *Tuesday, November 30th *and mention the Cyber Monday special.

*2 Day Sale Restrictions:* Offer valid only on houseboats, lakeside and waterfront villas. 25% discount applied to reservations will only be accepted by phone 11/29/2010 and 11/30/2010 between the hours of 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM EST. 25% discount does not apply to fuel cost or security deposit for houseboats. Offer not valid on existing reservations, accommodation upgrades or changes. Cannot be used for Memorial Day weekend (5/27 - 5/30/2011), Independence Day (7/1 - 7/10/2011) and Labor Day Weekend (9/2 - 9/5/2011). Cannot be used in conjunction with gift cards, group discounts or room blocks, slip holder discounts, fall monthly specials, or discounts of any other kind. All existing reservation policies & restrictions apply. Not valid for overnight/transient boat slips.​


----------



## clarkely

I think their cyber monday deal gets rates actually cheaper than what Eric had secured..... Good day to Book it


----------



## Fanatical1

Were in!

Just booked site 78. Looks like a great place and were looking forward to meeting everyone.

The waterpark sold our two girls.

Mark


----------



## NE_Rally

Fanatical1 said:


> Were in!
> 
> Just booked site 78. Looks like a great place and were looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> The waterpark sold our two girls.
> 
> Mark


Awesome!!! It will be a Fun Rally for sure!!

I will add you to the List on the First page.

Is it June yet?


----------



## Blackjack

I just tried to book site 84 but Raystown wouldn't let me book it for the Cyber Monday special. "That site is locked to the NORTHEAST RALLY GROUP". They told me I could book it through their group department booking but they won't give me the Cyber Monday discount, only the group discount. Apparently you can't choose the best discount







.


----------



## clarkely

Blackjack said:


> I just tried to book site 84 but Raystown wouldn't let me book it for the Cyber Monday special. "That site is locked to the NORTHEAST RALLY GROUP". They told me I could book it through their group department booking but they won't give me the Cyber Monday discount, only the group discount. Apparently you can't choose the best discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jack,
We were afraid that was going to be the case......... Neither of us had time to get in touch with them and ask.........

We figured no people joining should be able to get the discount......... figured those who already booked wouldn't get it.

We also figured that was probably the trade off for being able to hold so many sites for as long as we have them held........

It is still a great value for an Awesome Destination!!!

Let us know what site you and your friend/friends end up booking. I look forward to an Awesome Rally!!

Clarke


----------



## Blackjack

Maybe it's better I didn't book through the cyber monday deal. I bet I wouldn't get the discounts for the waterpark and cruise







if I wasn't with the NORTHEAST RALLY GROUP!


----------



## clarkely

Blackjack said:


> Maybe it's better I didn't book through the cyber monday deal. I bet I wouldn't get the discounts for the waterpark and cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I wasn't with the NORTHEAST RALLY GROUP!


Did you book though? If so what sites and i will add you to the list on the front page....... We were hoping folks could get the Cyber Monday Deal and the outbackers group perks...... we figured they wouldn't, but what the heck it was worth a try









Hey, every penny counts!!


----------



## willingtonpaul

this rally looks like it's gonna be a great time......i wish we could make it down there


----------



## Blackjack

clarkely said:


> Maybe it's better I didn't book through the cyber monday deal. I bet I wouldn't get the discounts for the waterpark and cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I wasn't with the NORTHEAST RALLY GROUP!


Did you book though? If so what sites and i will add you to the list on the front page....... We were hoping folks could get the Cyber Monday Deal and the outbackers group perks...... we figured they wouldn't, but what the heck it was worth a try









Hey, every penny counts!!
[/quote]

No, I didn't book. Our friends couldn't decide if they could go yet so I was going to book for the Cyber deal now and let them decide when they could. I'll let you know when we do book one with a site number.


----------



## clarkely

Now put down that Coffee and sit down to the














oh you already are......

And make those reservations for Raystown









Hope you all had a Merry Christmas, and i wish the best for you all in the New Year!!

Clarke


----------



## PA Outbackers

We just reserved site #56 in Birch and are looking forward to it! 
See you there.


----------



## NE_Rally

PA Outbackers said:


> We just reserved site #56 in Birch and are looking forward to it!
> See you there.


You are added to the main list on front page!!

Welcome!! Looking forward to a fun Rallly!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt




----------



## NE_Rally

Lake Raystown in only going to hold these sites for the NE Group Rally, for another month; after that the sites will be released to the public. The Resort has been keeping a stand-by list of people who will get these sites if our group does not take all of them. So once March gets here these sites most likely will be gone.
This is a very exclusive and desireable venue, even if you cannot make the rally, it should be on your list of vacation destinations.

If we do not get at least 20 paticipants there will be no discount for the Campsites, the Steamboat or the Water Park, for the people who already have reservations, or anyone who wishes to reserve later than February. So please; if you were thinking of attending, get your reservation in now.


----------



## clarkely

Only need 4 more families to sign up and secure the discounts


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Thank God we decided to have this on the weekend of June 24th instead of Father's day weekend; My daughters' school added 2 days to the end of the season because of the snow and now school ends on Monday the 20th. More days will probably be added as the Winter from h*ll continues.


----------



## clarkely

as it stands now............. our kids won't get out until June 23rd............. and they keep shutting school down for nothing.....when 2 hour delays would have sufficed......... kids love it now but will hate later......... and they wont take away mid year days ?????


----------



## NE_Rally

Welcome to the Rally Ace and Matt


----------



## clarkely




----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> as it stands now............. our kids won't get out until June 23rd............. and they keep shutting school down for nothing.....when 2 hour delays would have sufficed......... kids love it now but will hate later......... and they wont take away mid year days ?????


The local county here in Maryland had lengthened the year by 2 days...(they only planned 4 snow day and we're in the foothills of the Appalacians). I wrote them a real nice letter... I think so did many other parents...they changed their collective minds and took 2 BS days they had as days off during the regular remaining school calendar. so we're back to the 16th.


----------



## clarkely

Just Add Dirt said:


> as it stands now............. our kids won't get out until June 23rd............. and they keep shutting school down for nothing.....when 2 hour delays would have sufficed......... kids love it now but will hate later......... and they wont take away mid year days ?????


The local county here in Maryland had lengthened the year by 2 days...(they only planned 4 snow day and we're in the foothills of the Appalacians). I wrote them a real nice letter... I think so did many other parents...they changed their collective minds and took 2 BS days they had as days off during the regular remaining school calendar. so we're back to the 16th.
[/quote]






















Our school took some in-service days out - kiddos are back to getting out the 17th


----------



## Blackjack

We just booked site 226-Walnut for 6/22 to 6/26.


----------



## clarkely

Awesome!!!

I know you were thinking friends may be joining you, Are they coming?

Front page is updated!!!

Need 1 more booking to secure our minimum of 20 booked for discounts









I believe Eric is calling and will update what the deadline is that they will hold the sites until.


----------



## Blackjack

our friends can't decide yet, so we didn't want to wait any longer.


----------



## Fanatical1

Bad news.









We just cancelled our site today because of a recently announced family reunion on that weekend. Can't get out of the reunion so need to bail on the trip. We are so disapointed because it looks like a great place and we were looking forward to meeting some new friends. Do it again next year?!

Mark


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Blackjack said:


> We just booked site 226-Walnut for 6/22 to 6/26.


Although it looks like the back sites in Walnut are on the water, they are not; that shoreline is not user friendly; cliffs rocks etc..
jus sayin


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> I know you were thinking friends may be joining you, Are they coming?
> 
> Front page is updated!!!
> 
> Need 1 more booking to secure our minimum of 20 booked for discounts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Eric is calling and will update what the deadline is that they will hold the sites until.


Deadline is April 22nd after that they will be released to the public


----------



## NE_Rally

front page is updated with deadline to book by.


----------



## clarkely

Fanatical1 said:


> Bad news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just cancelled our site today because of a recently announced family reunion on that weekend. Can't get out of the reunion so need to bail on the trip. We are so disapointed because it looks like a great place and we were looking forward to meeting some new friends. Do it again next year?!
> 
> Mark


Bummer!!! I waited a few days......... hoping maybe something might change









When we were looking at a location, we were looking at something in SW PA so we could hopefully draw some folks from Ohio , Virginia, Maryland, W. Virgina and such........ some Members that we hadn't met yet.......... SO you will be missed









But we all know about having to modify plans for family obligations..... have fun and hopefully we will all be able to put a face to the name and trade stories around the fire in the future


----------



## clarkely

We lost one and gained one..... Friends of ours who bought who had gotten a used pop up are coming - Reeves site 84.......

Short story - I sold my old camper to a friend - who then joined the site - he sold his pop-up to these folks, and now they r coming to their first rally


----------



## clarkely

And now the Magic Number is ONE









We needed to commit to 20 sites to get group rates


----------



## Bonnie West

clarkely said:


> We lost one and gained one..... Friends of ours who bought who had gotten a used pop up are coming - Reeves site 84.......
> 
> Short story - I sold my old camper to a friend - who then joined the site - he sold his pop-up to these folks, and now they r coming to their first rally


My relative????

Bonnie


----------



## clarkely

i think they are related - but its not your brother ;-)


----------



## clarkely

I see Brian J is added!! Excellent!! can't wait!!

Will be a fun time for sure!!


----------



## Bonnie West

clarkely said:


> i think they are related - but its not your brother ;-)


We think so, but it hasn't been proven yet. I will have to do the ancestry thing online.

Bonnie


----------



## PA Outbackers

Try skeltons in closet.com


----------



## clarkely

If thinking of booking ...... Sites that are held get released April 22nd

Time Is Now









That is only 5 weeks away - in this busy time of year











Side note - my friend who is attending will have a new 312BH anniversary edition by then (cathedral ceiling and new nose piece)- so i am sure we can make him have an open house to show it off







​


----------



## clarkely

Thinking karaoke cruise on friday night







pot luck saturday night............... any feedback or comments?


----------



## Just Add Dirt




----------



## clarkely

Lots of deadlines coming up









Taxes, potential website closings, and BOOKING RAYSTOWN







Time is Now

Look forward to having you join us!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

*







one week left *....tic tic tic


----------



## clarkely

Hello All!!
I just got some bad news that one of our friends is not going to be able to make it out to Raystown to join us this year :crying:

I had booked their site for them last year to ensure they would have a site with us.

So if you are looking for a site........ I now have site 83 open. Please contact me for the site and I can get it transferred to your name.

Rays town is an awesome area, and I am looking forward to a great trip.

Clarke


----------



## MaeJae

clarkely said:


> Hello All!!
> I just got some bad news that one of our friends is not going to be able to make it out to Raystown to join us this year :crying:
> 
> I had booked their site for them last year to ensure they would have a site with us.
> 
> So if you are looking for a site........ I now have site 83 open. Please contact me for the site and I can get it transferred to your name.
> 
> Rays town is an awesome area, and I am looking forward to a great trip.
> 
> Clarke


----------



## clarkely

clarkely said:


> Hello All!!
> I just got some bad news that one of our friends is not going to be able to make it out to Raystown to join us this year :crying:
> 
> I had booked their site for them last year to ensure they would have a site with us.
> 
> So if you are looking for a site........ I now have site 83 open. Please contact me for the site and I can get it transferred to your name.
> 
> Rays town is an awesome area, and I am looking forward to a great trip.
> 
> Clarke


NavyCranes is now *IN* in MaeJae's Site - so the above is all filled!!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt

THERE IS ONLY A FEW HOURS LEFT (MIDNIGHT TONIGHT) BEFORE THE SITES BEING HELD FOR OUR RALLY ARE RELEASE TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. THEY WILL GO QUICK AS THERE IS A WAITING LIST. IF YOU ARE GOING YOU SHOULD CALL IN NOW...


----------



## bowhunter2819

Where is this camp? do you think that there may be room for a new outbacker still?

Bumpkiss nothing big enough for my new unit


----------



## clarkely

bowhunter2819 said:


> Where is this camp? do you think that there may be room for a new outbacker still?
> 
> Bumpkiss nothing big enough for my new unit


Call out to raystown and see







also check with just add dirt he has checked the area out thoroughly







He can tell you where you will fit


----------



## Just Add Dirt

clarkely said:


> Where is this camp? do you think that there may be room for a new outbacker still?
> 
> Bumpkiss nothing big enough for my new unit


Call out to raystown and see







also check with just add dirt he has checked the area out thoroughly







He can tell you where you will fit








[/quote]

Doubt if anything is available at this point. All I can say is check with reservation and compare what they have if anything with the chart on the rally topic..
Welcome to the site..


----------



## clarkely

There are some sites Still available







- They won't Last -these sites accommodate larger trailers - Site 45 is nice just sayin'

*LARGE SIZE SITES:
BIRCH:*
10 Mehaffey's
30
39
41
42
43
45
54 Reeves (Parents of Bonnie West)
56 Pa Outbackers
58 Greg
60 Feinman

LOCUST:
71 Just Add Dirt
72 Andy Spisak
73* Sydmeg1012
74 Dennis (friends of Clarke)
75* Clarkley
77 Wayne-O
83* NavyCranes
84* Reeves

WALNUT:
214* Brian J 
217 Ace
219 Lad79der
226 Blackjack

*MEDIUM SIZE SITES:
BIRCH:*
53 Rhodunda (Sister to Bonnie West)

LOCUST:
70 Peterson's (friends of Clarke)
76* Adamitis (friends of clarke's have been at several rallies)
89 Bonnie West

*Tent or Popup only (all are in Birch):*
61 John (Just Add Dirt's boat Captian)(tent only)

RichterPa


----------



## clarkely

Time to start thinking an activity and/or craft to do









More importantly - Time to think *POTLUCK*
10 Mehaffey's
30
39
41
42
43
45
54 Reeves
56 Pa Outbackers
58 Greg
60 Feinman
71 Just Add Dirt
72 Andy Spisak
73* Sydmeg1012
74 Dennis
75* Clarkley
77 Wayne-O
83* NavyCranes
84* Reeves
214* Brian J
217 Ace
219 Lad79der
226 Blackjack
53 Rhodunda
70 Peterson's
76* Adamitis 
89 Bonnie West
61 John 
RichterPa


----------



## mike

We had plans to go to St Augustine, but like alot of us, My dw( a teacher) had her school year extended. We might be able to swing this I wont know till monday. Before I book a site is there anyone looking to transfer thier site. I will talk with the dw and see. btw any six year olds going, my dd is pretty always looking for new camping friends.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

mike said:


> We had plans to go to St Augustine, but like alot of us, My dw( a teacher) had her school year extended. We might be able to swing this I wont know till monday. Before I book a site is there anyone looking to transfer thier site. I will talk with the dw and see. btw any six year olds going, my dd is pretty always looking for new camping friends.


There are a few sites still available for this; I suggest you act quickly if you are going this place usually sells out. Site 30, 39, 41, 42,43 & 45 are available last I checked. Yes there will be a lot of children in your childs age group there. hope you can make it...good Luck
Just Add Dirt


----------



## NE_Rally

mike said:


> We had plans to go to St Augustine, but like alot of us, My dw( a teacher) had her school year extended. We might be able to swing this I wont know till monday. Before I book a site is there anyone looking to transfer thier site. I will talk with the dw and see. btw any six year olds going, my dd is pretty always looking for new camping friends.


I know Eric said there were some sites still left last week - i don't know if they are still extending the discount - they seem nice they might, i am sure at a minimum they will still do discount water park - hopefully you can book it!! I know he said site 45 was the most desirable and he had considered grabbing it for anyone last minute wanting to come, and because it was such a good site - just sayin









Would love to meet you all!!

Clarke


----------



## clarkely

If wanting to book call out but also check with Just Add Dirt (eric) he can tell you if you will fit or if it will be tight, he in most cases also has a photo of the site


----------



## NE_Rally

What a Gem this Place was AWESOME!!!!! We are thinking of making this a yeary Rally destination!!!!

Pictures to come!!!

This will need to be a week long Rally as this hidden Secret is Just to beautiful to limit to a Weekend.

Just add Dirt has already been in contact with the campground........


----------

